# Any Minivans Besides Dodge/Chrysler Feature Stow n' Go Seats?



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm almost resigned to the fact I will buy a minivan as a daily driver/bike hauler/camping/dog vehicle. My question: has the stow n' go seating that Chrysler created been copied by other makers? The long term reliability of Chrysler products doesn't thrill me.


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

I was never thrilled with the long term reviews either but took the jump to the Chrysler town and country and it has been awesome! I have three boys and there is so much storage in the back and the stow seats are great. The biggest surprise has been the 30 mpg avg on two road trips, one to Dayton and one to Bethany beach both over 5 hrs. It was much cheaper than the competition too.

Good luck

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

I was never thrilled with the long term reviews either but took the jump to the Chrysler town and country and it has been awesome! I have three boys and there is so much storage in the back and the stow seats are great. The biggest surprise has been the 30 mpg avg on two road trips, one to Dayton and one to Bethany beach both over 5 hrs. It was much cheaper than the competition too.

Good luck

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

NOTHING beats the utility, economy, and versatility of a grand caravan/T&C. You just gotta get over the fact that its a minivan, and ignore the haters who think you need a gas hogging offroad 4x4


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

I looked at them all when I bought the wife her van in January... Honda won out easily over all of them. I am not a van lover, but the build quality, features (Touring Elite) and seating are amazing. The third row seats stows in seconds and the middle (three) sections are easily removed. It also has the best resale of any out there. Drive them all, and you will understand why the Honda won out.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Resale? I had an 89 dodge caravan for 12 years and sold it for $300 less than I paid for it.



I only paid $800 . Most handy vehicle I've ever owned.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe the VW Routan since it is just a Caravan with a VW body kit on it.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

A1an said:


> Maybe the VW Routan since it is just a Caravan with a VW body kit on it.


Not worth the upcharge IMO - same mechanicals and running gear. save your money and get the Dodge.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Stupendous Man said:


> NOTHING beats the utility, economy, and versatility of a grand caravan/T&C. You just gotta get over the fact that its a minivan, and ignore the haters who think you need a gas hogging offroad 4x4


^This. Cheap to maintain/repair also.

I used to have a 4x4 and it looked REALLY cool with my bike on the back. Then I discovered there were roads and parking lots at every trail I ride.

I kinda backed into my Dodge GC. It was our family car when the kids were smaller - we got something new, I kept it and discovered how practical it is for MTBing. People poke fun but when they need a ride to the trail I am their first choice (which can be a downside). Tons of room, especially if I mount the roof box and put the bikes on the hitch rack.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Not worth the upcharge IMO - same mechanicals and running gear. save your money and get the Dodge.


And with the VW, they took out the best feature: the middle row of seats don't stow under the floor.

Anyway, we have a T&C and we're happy with it. Stow all the seats and it turns into a cargo van. I also have a scrap of old carpet that I cut to fit the floor exactly that I roll out if I'm hauling bikes or the lawnmower or something. We got it for the functionality, not style. I'm old enough that I don't care what people think anymore, it's very liberating.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

jjaguar said:


> And with the VW, they took out the best feature: the middle row of seats don't stow under the floor.
> 
> Anyway, we have a T&C and we're happy with it. Stow all the seats and it turns into a cargo van. I also have a scrap of old carpet that I cut to fit the floor exactly that I roll out if I'm hauling bikes or the lawnmower or something. We got it for the functionality, not style. I'm old enough that I don't care what people think anymore, it's very liberating.


LOL same here - I just picked up a lawnmower with mine last week! And, the older I get, the more I start to think expensive cars are a waste.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

I am assuming that even an XL 29er will roll into these vans without removing the front wheel? If I end up buying one the rear seats will never see the light of day!


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

I got my Fat Bike in with the 3rd row stowed. Our Tandem will fit if I pull the second row. Take your bike car shopping.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

Bacons said:


> I got my Fat Bike in with the 3rd row stowed. Our Tandem will fit if I pull the second row. Take your bike car shopping.


Thanks. I should have specified I am wondering about height, not length.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Not worth the upcharge IMO - same mechanicals and running gear. save your money and get the Dodge.


VW was not allowed to get the Stow-N-Go seats with the Routan


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

onepivot said:


> I am assuming that even an XL 29er will roll into these vans without removing the front wheel? If I end up buying one the rear seats will never see the light of day!


Based on my experience with a Medium 29er in a Toyata Sienna, I'm guessing you may need to take off the front wheel and seatpost/seat. Mine fit upright but I wouldn't expect an XL to fit quite as easily.


----------

